# DANGER!! The side effects of SU



## Anonymous (5 Apr 2008)

Spent several hours using SU to re organise my untidy and badly laid out workshop. Thought it was time to take a break before the 'logic headache' started so, I went on to fleabay to have a look at bandsaws. 
Saw one that looked interesting so clicked on it. The pictures weren't all that clear so I tried to get a better look. Took me more seconds than I would have liked to work out why holding my middle mouse button down and trying to look around the picture wasn't working.


----------



## Slim (5 Apr 2008)

Ha Ha! We've all done it! Don't worry :lol:


----------



## wizer (5 Apr 2008)

Slim":hvmw56al said:


> Ha Ha! We've all done it! Don't worry :lol:



no we aint, not all of us knew you could press the middle button to orbit...... :roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Apr 2008)

MDF HAKA. You're a real SU nerd now.

WiZeR, I feel like I let you down man. I thought you knoew that.

Hold it down wiuth Shift and you get Pan.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Apr 2008)

Dave R":2c1x5v9u said:


> MDF HAKA. You're a real SU nerd now.
> 
> .


 :shock: Me? Nerd? Can I have a certificate? No one who knows me will belive me otherwise. :lol: 

I must say my workshop has never looked so good...... on paper


----------



## wizer (5 Apr 2008)

To be honest, up until recently, most of my SU work has been on a laptop. So it's not something I would have come across easily. Even on my office PC, I have a trackball which isn't easy with SU.


----------

